# Pest Snail Problem



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey everyone. My problem is this, I have a 10 gallon cherry shrimp tank that I have set up. There is just the shrimp, java moss and some other plants in the tank but the pest snails are multiplying like crazy. i pull out the big ones and give them to my clown loaches but they keep coming. Is there something i could put in the tank that would eat the pest snails, but not eat or stress the cherry shrimp?? I am thinking maybe assassin snails but all input would be welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Is there a lot of detritus in your tank? 

Snails usually only multiply as a result of an abundant food source. Since you are not feeding any food, I would guess it would be decaying plant matter that is fueling their growth.


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

there is detritus in the tank but not constantly, but i do feed the shrimp because i want them to multiply. so it is a double edged sword. i feed my shrimp and i feed the snails..... that is my problem.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

get an assassin snail.


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

does anyone have an assassin snail for sale??


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

try alternative aquariums in Burlington. Mine are breeding.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

or to post in the buy/sell section.


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

thanks will be setting up wanted post shortly.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

sounds exctaly like my shrimp tank. Except I don't mind the snails. I usually give them away to people or like you said it's food for my loaches. I would like to eventually get some assassin snails as well. You're one step ahead of me. lol


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

ya my tank is getting a little too much for me. it is started to look like it is a snail tank with some cherry shrimp, and i have about 250+ of the cherry shrimp. LOL i am working on getting an assassin snail now though.


----------

